# Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!​*





(Klefoth mit Hut und Prüfungskommission, von links: Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Dr. Thomas Meinelt, Dr. Malte Dorow, Dr. Christian Wolter, Prof. Dr. Thrond O. Haugen, Dr. Uwe Brämick; Foto: © F. Möllers / AVN, Grafik © Anglerboard)

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen vermeldet auf seiner Facebookseite wie auf seiner Homepage die Verleihung der Doktorwürde für den Verbandsbiologen *Dr. *Thomas Klefoth!

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/612-thomas-klefoth-hat-den-hut-auf.html

Der AVN-Verbandsbiologe verteidigte laut Meldung am Freitag in Berlin seine Doktorarbeit zur anglerischen Selektion bei Fischen (Karpfen, Schwarzbarsch, Hecht, jap. Salmonidenart).

Die Prüfungskommission aus Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Prof. Dr. Thrond O. Haugen, Dr. Uwe Brämick, Dr. Malte Dorow, Dr. Thomas Meinelt und Dr. Christian Wolter vergab die Bestnote: 
*"summa cum laude"!*

Wir gratulieren *Dr.* Thomas Klefoth und wünschen weiter viel Kraft beim Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Doktortitel und Auszeichnung.

Wer Herrn Doktor kennt, weiß, dass dieser nicht der Welt entrückt und seinen Vorträgen nicht nur der involvierte Akademiker, sondern auch der normale Angler nachvollziehbar folgen kann.

Das ist für die Vermittlung wissenschaftlich ermittelter Kenntnisse in die breite Masse hinein eine wichtige Funktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

Stimmt - ein Dr. der Praxis und kein Elfenbeintürmler!


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

Und was war seine erste Tat als Doktore?
Gesoffen haben'se, wie die Ketzer!


----------



## harbec (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

... das musst Du akademisch sehen!
Sind alles geistige Getränke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

Es gibt Leute, denen gönn ich auch was - auch geistige Getränke ...

Er hats verdient..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2017)

*AW: Gratulation: AVN-Verbandsbiologe Thomas Klefoth jetzt Dr. Klefoth!*

Gratulation, man darf auch mal Stolz auf sich sein und den Neid anderer genießen. #6


----------

